# how do i find exact year of a hutch trickstar



## ranoft (Jun 30, 2010)

i bought it in 85 but shop owner said he had it for few years i think iwindled him down to like600 ish then took hom an custom ordered lots of little stuff (acs dia comp nippons sealed brg  still rides great to this day air it up an go) ill get pics later what they worth now an whats a nice shop stand worth  thanks chris b


----------



## freshour (Jan 26, 2011)

Get in contact with JDB he bought the HUTCH, CW names.


----------



## lllm (Feb 1, 2011)

nah dont deal with that guy if you wanna know any info on yur bike hit me up at bink 7987@comcast.net ill let you know what  year it is from the frame numbers iv been doin this for 23 years i collect and sell and build later man


----------



## Yardsaleman (Mar 17, 2011)

*need pics.*

look fro a baseball in the serial number in side the rear dropout if there is one there the frame was made overseas


----------

